# Mental, Emotional, Spiritual Preaching preparation.



## jjraby (Sep 13, 2010)

What are some practical things that you guys do to prepare to Preach? I understand that Prayer is by far and foremost the most important thing anyone to do to prepare for anything. When i get ready to public speak, Mostly in Sunday school areas, I get tongue tied and forget what i'm going to say. I have an outline, I've gone over it the night before and the morning of. I'm sure it will get easier as time goes on and i get more experience. 

One of the biggest hangups is that some of my only Sunday school experience is Jr and Sr High students. Their blank stares and no participation in asking and answering questions causes me to get flustered. Any advice from anyone?


----------



## Zenas (Sep 13, 2010)

While I have never preached, I have taught high school Sunday school. I ask them questions, not generally, but specifically, like "Insert student's name, what do you think about X? How would you explain Z?" I also tried to get them to consider the concept I was talking about in a practical setting. When I was teaching worldview, I would try to use examples from the news. 

The blank stares will never go away. Today's youth, of which I was once, are allowed to be disengaged and evasive on a consistent basis. It's an exercise in effective cross-examination to get them to say anything of substance. Moreover, some people also just look that way. I think I have a tendency to look disengaged because I tend to stare into space when I'm thinking. People sometimes seem surprised when I jump into a conversation because I think I look "checked out" when I'm thinking hard. I have very odd mannerisms.


----------



## steadfast7 (Sep 13, 2010)

Some may disagree with me, but I think visual aids, powerpoints, and video clips are appropriate means to connect with high school students in a Sunday school setting. It helps to take attention off yourself so you can relax a bit while teaching. 

I personally think that if we are intentionally dry and boring in our delivery expecting that God will miraculously convert the teenage soul, we are not doing our best as ministers to use means in our ministry. Jesus used parables, Paul used rhetoric, John used the apocalyptic genre, we can use visual aids. why not?


----------



## Andres (Sep 13, 2010)

Zenas said:


> I have very odd mannerisms.



I have always thought you to be odd.


----------

